

Holiday Cheer from Antarctica - NovemberWest
http://xyzena.com/2011/12/30/holiday-cheer-from-antarctica/

======
NovemberWest
I actually just like the blog but thought I would try to pick one post to
focus on. It is mostly pictures of wildlife in Antarctica, with very little in
the way of commentary, not much to go on to start a discussion. This post of
the female author in a bikini with coworkers on New Year's Eve in the
Antarctic brought up discussion of sexism, the male gaze, etc. elsewhere, so I
thought it might be a good jumping off point here as well. Please keep in mind
these are nerds in extremis who were all stationed at a research facility.

